# new to film tightest grain most vivid film



## bobdrozen (Aug 31, 2010)

I have read ALOT about EKTAR seen it mentioned everywhere any other choices..?
If you shot it and like the colors id love to here about it.


----------



## den9 (Aug 31, 2010)

i like ektar 100 and fuji 160s or 160c, i forget which one.

im trying fuji provia 100f slide right now

i think the fuji 160c or s has awesome colors


----------



## Paul Ron (Aug 31, 2010)

Go to medium format n forget grain.


----------



## bushpig (Sep 1, 2010)

Paul Ron said:


> Go to medium format n forget grain.



Awww. But a bit of grain is sexy...


----------



## Paul Ron (Sep 1, 2010)

You are right about sexy grain, so then shoot 35mm. But let me tell ya, once you've been on the other side, you will never go back.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2010)

den9 said:


> i like ektar 100 and fuji 160s or 160c, i forget which one.
> 
> im trying fuji provia 100f slide right now
> 
> i think the fuji 160c or s has awesome colors


I have never shot Fuji 160C, but I shoot a lot of 160S.  It's probably my favorite color film.

I bought 3 rolls of Ektar 100 a while back.  I've only shot one roll of it so far.  Can't decide if I like it yet...  It is not a good film for portraits (if you want accurate colors anyway).  It does seem pretty sharp though.

Fuji 160S however, is awesome for portraits, and is also nice and sharp.

Fuji 160S:



(EDIT - The wall on his left side (camera right) is a pinkish color ... that's what the color cast on the side of his face is from.)





(I'm not necessarily saying that these are 'awesome' portraits, lol - but the colors & grain are great.  ...Ignore the dust spots.)

Generally speaking, I love anything Fuji.  Fuji blows Kodak away, IMO.

And Fuji is pretty much the only one left making slide film...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2010)

I *think* with the Fuji 160 films, 'C' is for contrast, and 'S' is for saturation...  I could be totally wrong though...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 1, 2010)

Paul Ron said:


> Go to medium format n forget grain.


more like large format.


----------



## dinodan (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my Ektar 100 demo shot.










http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q124/djstewart/Middleton_Pl_Frontcu.jpg


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 2, 2010)

FYI - I just ordered a 100' roll of Fuji 160S, that's how much I love that stuff, lol.


----------



## bobdrozen (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for input--im going to get a few rolls of each and just do some various test pics of same subject and see which color i like the most.
thanks i appreciate the input.


----------

